# Trolling motor for Kayak



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Trolling motor for Kayak-works like a champ


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

*motor*

Cool. Now you have to go to tpw and register your ride. They will give you numbers to put on the sides. Ive been wanting to do that.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

great job! I've been thinking about doing that.

Have ya seen this system? The Torqueedo Ultralight for Kayaks. Pretty cool, and for $1,800, it better be!! lol

(pdf file)
http://www.torqeedo.talkspot.com/uploads/20019/uploadedDocuments/Ultralight_1pager_US-letter_fin.pdf


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Here is my setup...*

Here is my little setup.

BB


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Both look good, how long can you troll on a single charge?


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

I bet with a 72# thrust trolling motor on a kayak you sure would scoot a long.


----------



## Gray Ghost (Apr 22, 2008)

*Drifter with Trolling Motor Installed*

Works Great Steer with Foot Pedals and Throttle box moved to the front Total Cost About $ 225


----------



## tigerhead (Jun 17, 2005)

Gray Ghost,
Where did you get your rig? I've been eyeing the yak thing for a long time, but I'm 57 and past the point of wanting to paddle for a long ways. Your rig looks like it would be ideal for what I have in mind. I was thinking about putting together a rig similar to what you have but hadn't run across a kayak that had the right tail end. Yours looks like it was built with that adaption in mind. I would appreciate more info and more pics.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Here is the link where I got mine if anyone is interested. http://www.islandhopperoutboards.com/UniversalKayakMount.html


----------



## 3reds (Feb 7, 2007)

Chickenboy Where did you get the motor mount from? It looks great and clean.I have A Malibu X-Factor with just A 2x4 on my milk crate but your setup looks much better. How do you like the Mini X. I have been thinking about getting one to take with me on the boat.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

3reds said:


> Chickenboy Where did you get the motor mount from? It looks great and clean.I have A Malibu X-Factor with just A 2x4 on my milk crate but your setup looks much better. How do you like the Mini X. I have been thinking about getting one to take with me on the boat.


for the mount http://www.islandhopperoutboards.com...ayakMount.html

I really like the mini-x, I just throw it in the back of truck and off I go, I also haul it in my boat alot, very easy to do due to the size, 9'3", very rugged too, now with the trolling motor on it I'll be doing the majority of my fishing in this little sucker, I really like fishing the shallows and marshes, this will allow me to go where no man has gone before:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Gray Ghost (Apr 22, 2008)

I am 60 and after a few trips of paddling more than fishing I decided to set up an electric helper I looked around the web and found various setups but I wanted to be able to steer with my feet so I copied the design from BASSYAKS . The stern Mount is a piece of scrap aluminum and everything else is either stainless or plastic. I modified the original stern bracket that came with the motor and used the original switch from the head of the trolling motor. I put it in a waterproof electrical box. Battery is located in the front hold of the OK Drifter. If I were going to do this again I would by a different Kayak The Drifter doesn't have enough storage. I also made a release bar that I can pull will pushing on both rudder pedals which allows for lifting and lowering the motor if the water is too shallow


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Gray Ghost that is one awesome looking rig you got there.:an6:


----------

